# What is sideport memory?



## jbunch07 (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131331
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186150

Both of these boards have sideport memory and i was wondering if someone could enlighten me on what exactly this is?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 22, 2008)

I think it means the motherboard has it's own memory for the onboard video instead of using it from the DDR.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 22, 2008)

Add myself to the ones that has questions. Me and j were both discussing it and I was thinking it is related to integrated video. Comment please.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I think it means the motherboard has it's own memory for the onboard video instead of using it from the DDR.



Thats what Jr and I where thinking.


----------



## Evo85 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sideport memory is basically what ATI calls the dedicated frame buffer memory for the integrated graphics chip.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I think it means the motherboard has it's own memory for the onboard video instead of using it from the DDR.



That is exactly what it means.


----------



## nanohead (Aug 23, 2008)

Evo85 said:


> Sideport memory is basically what ATI calls the dedicated frame buffer memory for the integrated graphics chip.



Yep.   The marketing guys got to it and gave it a fancy name in order to confuse us mere mortals


----------

